# Jobs available to EMT qualified personnel, not in EMS.



## Super Delegate (Feb 14, 2011)

I was just wondering what jobs there are out there for EMT qualified folks that are not limited to riding in the ambulance. I know of flight medics and other wilderness or military type versions of the job. But there must be a lot of different options. What have you heard about, anything interesting?


----------



## 46Young (Feb 14, 2011)

Lifeguard, CPR instructor, ER Tech, security guard (some places want their guards to have their CPR card).


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 14, 2011)

Industrial EMS, usually combined with security, fire prevention.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2011)

Bigger Casinos sometimes have EMTs on staff for medical/security response.


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 14, 2011)

Amusement Parks, ski patrol


----------



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 14, 2011)

Most large companies contract security agencies that hire EMT's.


----------



## RapelSyrup (Feb 14, 2011)

I know many many compaines that contract to NREMT-P's to do work overseas. Military experience is preferred only for the ones going out as a team. They still need P's that can sit at a little makeshift clinic/hospital.

Big money.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2011)

Flight Medics are not available to EMTs and are EMS jobs. Sorry for being anal.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 15, 2011)

Event Medicine is a great field.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

hospital tech or ED Tech


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 15, 2011)

firecoins said:


> Flight Medics are not available to EMTs and are EMS jobs. Sorry for being anal.



Flight Medics are available to most Paramedics either.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 15, 2011)

wyoskibum said:


> Flight Medic is *NOT* available to most Paramedics either.



Fixed... because I'm anal too


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 15, 2011)

what about search and rescue? Do they have a want/need for EMTs?


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 15, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> what about search and rescue? Do they have a want/need for EMTs?



Yes, they do.  With the exception of the National Park Service, Search & Rescue tends to be volunteer.


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 15, 2011)

alphatrauma said:


> Fixed... because I'm anal too



LOL! Thanks, that is what I meant to say.


----------



## twnshpfireman3417 (Feb 15, 2011)

Plasma centers also hire medics to determine donor suitability and handle reactions


----------



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2011)

wyoskibum said:


> Flight Medics are available to most Paramedics either.



yes but its not flight EMT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2011)

wyoskibum said:


> Yes, they do.  With the exception of the National Park Service, Search & Rescue tends to be volunteer.



It also takes a long time to get on a SAR 'A' team. Lots of training with the crew and watching them go out and do searches before they will let you participate. At least in my experience. Not a bad thing at all, just not something you can dive headfirst into and expect to be out there on a team.


----------

